# Indian giver, Indian giving



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

*Indian giving*
The act of giving something to someone under the pretence that they get to keep it permanently, and then taking it back later on.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Indian_giving

*Indian giver* is an English expression used in North America, used to describe a person who gives a gift (literal or figurative) and later wants it back, or something equivalent in return. The term "Indian gift" was first noted in 1765 by Thomas Hutchinson, and "Indian giver" was first cited in John Russell Bartlett's Dictionary of Americanisms (1860) as "Indian giver. When an Indian gives any thing, he expects to receive an equivalent, or to have his gift returned." The phrase can be offensive, particularly to American Indians.

Etymology
It is unclear exactly how this expression came to be, but the consensus is that it is based on American Indians having a distinctly different sense of property ownership as opposed to those of European ancestry. One theory holds that early European settlers in North America misinterpreted aid and goods they received from local Indians as gifts, when in fact they were intended to be offered in trade, as many tribes operated economically by some form of barter system, or a gift economy where reciprocal giving was practiced.

Synonyms
Since the phrase was likely a cultural misunderstanding that unfairly denigrates American Indians and no known English synonyms seemed to exist, a group of freecyclers came up with the new word "ersatzgiver" to replace it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_giver

Ωραία, το καταλάβαμε. Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε κομψά;


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2011)

Κομψά, δήθεν ευεργεσία. 
(Δηθενευεργέτης, ντεμεκδωρητής για τα εταιρικά ψευδοφημιστικά). :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

Αν ήταν για τάξιμο, θα λέγαμε «αυτός τάζει και ξετάζει». Αλλά δεν πάει για το «He's an Indian giver». Που σου δίνει κάτι δικό του και μετά από λίγο καιρό σου λέει: «Συγγνώμη, το χρειάζομαι, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου το δώσεις πίσω;». Τη μια μέρα σού το δίνει και την άλλη σού το παίρνει. Όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το κράτος, που με το ένα χέρι σού τα δίνει και με το άλλο σού τα παίρνει. Όπως λένε οι Modest Mouse στο Bukowski: «If God takes life, he's an Indian giver».


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2011)

Ο δωροεπιστρεφής, κατά το δωροεπιρρεπής; :blink:


----------



## pontios (Apr 22, 2011)

ίσως .. (συγνώμη που το δίνω ακατέργαστα και αποσυνθεμένα)..

*αυτός που δίνει δώρο* , άμα κάπως(και κομψά ) συνδυασθεί με τις λέξεις ... ιδιοτελής/ συμφεροντολογικός/υστερόβουλος /κερδοσκοπικός + και ίσως χρειαστεί και η λέξη *σκοπός* ;

η ίσως .. .. αυτός που δίνει δώρο για το συμφέρον του.

ο συμφεροντοδώρος


----------



## pontios (Apr 22, 2011)

Πριν με προλάβεις Nickel .. ;)

αντί ... αυτός που *δίνει* δώρο για το συμφέρον του .. αυτός που *κάνει* δώρο ... αρμόζει καλύτερα ;

Ίσως θεωρείτε ταυτολογία το να * δίνεις δώρο *;


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2011)

Προσωρινό δώρο, ακυρώσιμο δώρο, ανακλήσιμο δώρο, επιστρεπτέο δώρο, δώρο ορισμένης διαρκείας... Αλλά εκείνο που μου αρέσει καλύτερα είναι: δώρο με χρονοδιακόπτη. Τρέχω να κατοχυρώσω κοπυράιτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2011)

Αν επεκτείνουμε λίγο το _δώρο άδωρο_;


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2011)

Το δώρο άδωρο μου φαίνεται πολύ εδραιωμένο για να επεκταθεί. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να γίνουμε εντελώς περιγραφικοί: δανεικό δώρο, δωροδανειστής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2011)

Και δωροδανεισμός, ναι ναι. Ίσως μάλιστα, κατά το «δανεικά κι αγύριστα», να φτιάξουμε το «χάρισμα και να μου το γυρίσεις». :)
Αλλά εμείς είμαστε κιμπάρηδες* κι άμα δεν το 'χει η κουλτούρα σου, πού να βρεις όρο.

Στην ταινία _The Darjeeling Limited_ για το ταξίδι τριών αδερφιών στην Ινδία, βλέπουμε μια τέτοια ανταλλαγή (ο μεγάλος αδερφός δίνει στον μικρό τη ζώνη του και μισή ώρα αργότερα τού τη ζητάει πίσω) και κάποια στιγμή ο μικρός αδερφός λέει αγανακτισμένος: «There's been too much Indian giving over the years». Μετάφραση που βρήκα: «Υπήρξαν πολλά Ινδικά δώρα αυτά τα χρόνια». Με την ταινία να διαδραματίζεται στην Ινδία, το μπέρδεμα είναι πολλαπλό.





* Κιμπάρηδες θέλουμε να 'ναι και οι άλλοι απέναντί μας. Γι' αυτό έχουμε και το «δανεικά κι αγύριστα».


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2011)

χρησιδάνειο ?


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Traveler said:


> χρησιδάνειο ?


 
Χρησιδάνειο είναι τελικά, μόνο που δεν το ξέρει ο αποδέκτης, να κάνει το κουμάντο του.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Since the phrase was likely a cultural misunderstanding that unfairly denigrates American Indians and no known English synonyms seemed to exist, a group of freecyclers came up with the new word "ersatzgiver" to replace it. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_giver]


Το πρόβλημα με τους πολιτικώς ορθολογούντες και λοιπούς καθωσπρεπιστές είναι ότι γεννούν γλωσσολογικούς-ετυμολογικούς μύθους προκειμένου να "άρουν" και καλά τις "αδικίες" της γλώσσας. Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο _Word Myths:_

The creation of euphemistic origins for Native American terms is not restricted to the word _Indian_. Another example is the term _Indian giver_. The term, as commonly used today, means someone who gives a gift only to later demand its return.

*The myth is that the term *_*Indian giver *_*does not refer to Native Americans who give gifts and then demand their return, but rather that it comes from those who give gifts to Native Americans only to take them away later, in other words, white men. The term, according to the myth, does not cast aspersions on Native Americans; rather it echoes the broken promises the whites made to the Indians.*​ 
The key to understanding the origin is not to look at how we use the term today, but rather to look at how it was used when it was first coined. The noun _Indian gift _dates to 1765 when Thomas Hutchinson records the following in _The history of the Province of Massachusetts Bay_: “An Indian gift is a proverbial expression, signifying a present for which an equivalent return is expected.”​ 
The term _Indian giver _first appears a century later in Bartlett’s 1860 _Dictionary of Americanisms_: “When an Indian gives any thing, he expects to receive an equivalent, or to have his gift returned.”


By the 1890s, the sense had shifted to mean one who demands a gift be returned and had become a playground word among children. The following is from the _Journal of American __Folklore_, 1892: _Ιf an American child, who has made a small gift to a playmate is indiscreet enough to ask that the gift be returned, he (or she) is immediately accused of being an Indian-giver, or, as it is commonly pronounced Injun-giver._


The origin of the term is rooted in different commercial practices, and the pejorative connotations of the term are based on a cultural misunderstanding. To the Native Americans, who had no concept of money or currency, gifts were a form of trade, goods that were bartered and exchanged. One did not give a gift without expecting one of equivalent value in return. If one could not offer an equivalent return gift, the original gift would be refused or returned. To Europeans, with their monetary-based trade practices, this seemed low and insulting. Gifts were not for trade, but were to be freely given.​


Unlike _Indian_, the term _Indian-giver _is unequivocally pejorative. But it stems not from the dishonesty of either white men or Native Americans, but rather from a European misunderstanding of Native American cultural and trade practices. Europeans were using the standards of their own culture to evaluate those of Native Americans, and in that light the demanding of a return gift was certainly distasteful and insulting. But in terms of Native American culture, it was no more insulting to ask for a return gift than it would be to ask for payment for a purchase in a white man’s store.​

So far we have seen two distinct patterns in politically correct etymological myth. One pattern is to assign a false pejorative origin, as in _picnic_, _nitty gritty_, and _jimmy_. The second is to assign a false euphemistic origin, as in _Indian _or _Indian giver._​​​


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 21, 2011)

Ας υπάρχει και μία παραπομπή στην οικονομία των δώρων...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος: 
Στην ταινία που μεταφράζω η Τζούντι Γκάρλαντ γίνεται έξαλλη με τον Μίκι Ρούνεϊ, επειδή ό,τι της έδωσε το πήρε πίσω: τον ρόλο της πρωταγωνίστριας στο μιούζικαλ που ανεβάζουν τα παιδιά και την πρώτη θέση στην καρδιά του. Του πετάει λοιπόν στα μούτρα κι ένα μπιχλιμπίδι που της είχε χαρίσει και του λέει «Υποθέτω ότι θα το θέλεις πίσω κι αυτό. Indian giver!»

Επειδή πρόκειται για υπότιτλο, εννοείται ότι δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω λεξιπλασίες που για τον θεατή θα είναι αδιαφανείς. Καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Εμένα απλώς μου θυμίζει αυτό που λέγαμε μικροί: μια το δίνεις μια το παίρνεις (και το Σάββατο πεθαίνεις). Άμα μου 'ρθει κάτι καλύτερο...


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

..
Θα θέλεις να σου επιστρέψω κι αυτό, ε; Πάρ' το, το ψευτοχάρισμά σου! 
Στα μούτρα σου, το δήθεν χάρισμά σου, ψευτόδωρε, ψευτοδωροθέτη, τέτοια τάχα μου χαρίσματα να μου λείπουν.
Ο λόγος σου με χόρτασε, το χάρισμά σου πάρ' το,
αφού 'σαι τόσο αχάριστος, στον _μπιπ_ σου άντε βάλ' το

Μεταμπερνηέντιτ: 
Της Κυριακής το χάρισμα, την Τρίτη το θες πάλι
Σου κάνω δωροεπιστροφή, σ' το ρίχνω στο κεφάλι 

Τη μια το δώρο σου χαρά, την άλλη σκέτη λύπη
Της Κυριακής το χάρισμα, την Τρίτη λες σου λείπει

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα μαθές πως ήταν φίλου δόμα,
μα σαν γυρνάς και το ζητάς, στην κεφαλή σου δόσμα


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το πιο σύντομο που διατηρεί το νόημα είναι η έκφραση («Μια το δίνεις, μια το παίρνεις»).

Αν έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα χώρου, πες κανένα συνώνυμο του μικρόψυχου ή του τσιγκούνη: «Ματζίρη, ε ματζίρη!»


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2013)

Σκέφτηκα τον "καρμίρη", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παραπέμπει και στον μικρόψυχο, τον τσιγκούνη στα αισθήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Τι καρμίρη, τι ματζίρη. Κι όσο λιγότερο καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος τη σημασία του...


----------



## Tonia (Apr 10, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Ας υπάρχει και μία παραπομπή στην οικονομία των δώρων...



Hello! Στο κείμενο που δουλεύω, η αναφορά στην _οικονομία των δώρων_ είναι εκτενέστατη. Σελίδες επί σελίδων έχουν αφιερωθεί στην περιγραφή των παλαιότερων κοινωνιών και στη σημασία του δώρου, το οποίο προϋπέθετε ανταπόδοση. Έτσι λοιπόν η λέξη _gift _πάει κι έρχεται, σε σημείο που νοιώθω τύψεις που επαναλαμβάνομαι. Ένα δείγμα του κειμένου είναι το παρακάτω: 

Gift societies combine obligation and gratitude inseparably. In the potlatches of Melanesia and the Pacific Northwest, giving could be an act of social dominance, nearly of aggression. But even outside this extreme, it is generally true that, as anthropologist Mary Douglas says, “right across the globe and as far back as we can go in the history of human civilization, the major transfer of goods has been by cycles of obligatory returns of gifts” (emphasis mine). So when we opine as to what does and does not constitute a true gift, let us keep in mind the function that gifts have played in the psychology and society of countless gift cultures up through the present day. Who are we, who live almost wholly in a commodity culture, to presume to know what a gift is?

Πρώτα-πρώτα: Συμφωνείτε με την απόδοση _κοινωνία των δώρων_. Προς το παρόν τη λέξη _gift_ την έχω μεταφέρει είτε ως _δώρο_ είτε ως _προσφορά_. Σκέφτομαι όμως και το _δώρημα_. Επίσης και το _ευεργέτημα _ίσως σε κάποια σημεία να ταιριάζει, αδύνατον όμως να χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρέως. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι καλύτερο θα σκεφτείτε.;). Επίσης, τεχνική ερώτηση: μπορώ να εναλλάσσω τις λέξεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δηλαδή μία να χρησιμοποιώ το _δώρο_, μία το _δώρημα _κλπ; (Δεν εννοώ να τα εναλλάσσω για ποικιλία. Απλά όπου μου φαίνεται ότι ακούγεται καλύτερα το ένα ή το άλλο στα ελληνικά). Και το _potlatch_ δεν μπορώ να το βρω...αν κατά τύχη κάποιος το έχει συναντήσει...ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μεταφράζεται.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2013)

πότλατς: http://www.anthropologia.gr/index.php/el/vocabulary.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

gift = δώρο (όχι άλλα)
giving = παροχή δώρων / δώρου
potlatch = πότλατς (όρος της ανθρωπολογίας)

Αν πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι διαφορετικό κάπου, θα πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλό λόγο να το κάνεις. Αν το αγγλικό έχει 100 φορές «gift», μπορείς να το έχεις κι εσύ 100 φορές «δώρο».


----------



## Tonia (Apr 10, 2013)

Οκ, ευχαριστώ. Τώρα που νοιώθω κάπως καλύτερα για την επιλογή της λέξης _δώρο_ (αφού επιβεβαιώθηκε κι εδώ) δε θα έχω πρόβλημα όταν επαναλαμβάνεται νομίζω. 

Η τελευταία συμβουλή πολύτιμη.

Τώρα πάω να ανακαλύψω γιατί εγώ δε βρήκα το link που παραθέτει ο Zazula...


----------

